# Mount Rushmore



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

I got the chance to drive through Mount Rushmore park, Custard National park and a few other points of interest while I was away the past few weeks. Here are a few of my shots with more to follow.

Disclaimer: I know that pictures can be directly hotlinked here, but I dont like the size restrictions and I post to other sites that allow full sized pictures. So for now I will continue to hotlink them this way. Thanks

http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u25/ ... 02copy.jpg

http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u25/ ... 01copy.jpg

http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u25/ ... 03copy.jpg

http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u25/ ... lacopy.jpg

http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u25/ ... eflag1.jpg

http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u25/ ... ontree.jpg


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Great pics. Thanks for sharing. Rushmore is one of my favorite places as an American. My wife and I went through on our honeymoon many years ago. What an amazing place. Over the years, I always kind of figured that Teddy R was up there because he was hunting buddies with Borglum. Which is true. But the more I learn and recognize that the presidents in rock represent the various visions for our country, the more I am convinced that Teddy belongs next to Washington, Lincoln and TJ. His vision of conservation is one that the longer we "progress" in America, the more the value of his vision will increase. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice , I'll be there in August for a week.


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> Nice , I'll be there in August for a week.


I hope I didnt ruin it for you...
Be sure to drive HW16 A down through the Black Hill NF and see the pigtail bridges and a few other surprises that I wont ruin for you here... :wink: . Go down to Custard NP and do the wildlife loop and see Needle rock up 18/89. The badlands(and Wall Drug in Wall, SD no less) are just a little further east too, and Deadwood another 40 west on I90. Bring the flyrod if you have time too....


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

waltny said:


> Al Hansen said:
> 
> 
> > Nice , I'll be there in August for a week.
> ...


I go to Sturgis every other year. I volunteer there for the week. I have been all over the area on a motorcycle. Seen it all. No time for fishing. It's all I can do to get through all the broken down Harleys. :mrgreen:


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Great pics. Thanks for sharing. Rushmore is one of my favorite places as an American. My wife and I went through on our honeymoon many years ago. What an amazing place. Over the years, I always kind of figured that Teddy R was up there because he was hunting buddies with Borglum. Which is true. But the more I learn and recognize that the presidents in rock represent the various visions for our country, the more I am convinced that Teddy belongs next to Washington, Lincoln and TJ. His vision of conservation is one that the longer we "progress" in America, the more the value of his vision will increase.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.


I agree on all accounts. I got to go there not only as an American but one who serves Her. It was a awesome experience all the way round, although I did say "Gee, I though it was bigger..."


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

Does Regan go on Lincoln's Left or Washington's right?


----------

